# skinny girls in highschool...



## zaxmangum (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey guys...i would love to hear your stories about the skinny girl you knew in highschool who got fat you know the popular one? the cheerleader?...anyone got anything like that? Not even fat....could be just chubby...those stories lift everyones spirit...


----------



## Lear (Jul 14, 2006)

I've got one. I ran into a girl that had graduated 2 years before me. She gave anyone with a weight problem as much grief as is humanly possible, in highschool she was maybe 125 soaking wet and with stuff in her pockets. I ran into her at a golden coral recently and she's easily over 300. Evidently she now works at a deli/bakery combo with a strict "don't trash your mistakes" policy. and she isn't the best at getting orders correct.


----------



## Scott M (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep.

Four years after I graduated I saw a girl who'd been kinda ditzy and stick thin in highschool. She'd gotten chubby, maybe about thirty or thirty-five pounds heavier. All belly, except for the cute double chin.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 14, 2006)

Lear said:


> I've got one. I ran into a girl that had graduated 2 years before me. She gave anyone with a weight problem as much grief as is humanly possible, in highschool she was maybe 125 soaking wet and with stuff in her pockets. I ran into her at a golden coral recently and she's easily over 300.


This seems to happen pretty often. Methinks many of those who torment fat people live in dire fear that they might become fat themselves, or they're on famine rations to stay thin.

There was a skinny cheerleader bitch named Jennifer who had a "perfect" figure in high school. She was one of my high school nemeses because she never lost a chance to harp about my weight or call me Suzy Bigfoot or Whale Belly. Well, lo and behold, at our 25-year class reunion in 2000, she was well over 300lb. I thought it was poetic justice that she was now obese herself, and I could have told her to go to hell, but I let bygones be bygones. She apologized for being so mean and said her mother pressured her to be thin and popular, so she was on a starvation diet back then, but after her pregnancies she stopped dieting and the weight piled on. Anyway now that she was fat, she wanted to be my pal, but after a while it seemed like she only wanted to take "fat lessons" from me, go shopping together etc. We really didn't have much in common. Her husband (her 2nd or 3rd) was none too pleased by her weight gain, so apparently Jennifer hoped that if he could see how happy Art & I were together, then everything would be dandy. The 4 of us went out to dinner a few times, but we could really feel the tension between her and her husband.

Finally about 2 years ago, by which time Jennifer was over 400lb, she caved in to the pressure from her friends and family and had WLS. She tried to talk me into having WLS too, but I said no thanks, life is too good staying fat. Her WLS was successful, and at our 30-year class reunion with last year she was almost back down to her high school weight. She wasn't mean to me, but she hardly acknowledged me, and mostly hung around with her old friends. Even though WLS technically worked great for her, she's almost back to her old shallow self again, so I can't say she's any happier. Besides, she has to follow a restricted diet and eat special supplements too, which sound as much fun as eating mud pies, but if she's happy with the results, then more power to her.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 14, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> This seems to happen pretty often. Methinks many of those who torment fat people live in dire fear that they might become fat themselves, or they're on famine rations to stay thin.
> 
> There was a skinny cheerleader bitch named Jennifer who had a "perfect" figure in high school. She was one of my high school nemeses because she never lost a chance to harp about my weight or call me Suzy Bigfoot or Whale Belly. Well, lo and behold, at our 25-year class reunion in 2000, she was well over 300lb. I thought it was poetic justice that she was now obese herself, and I could have told her to go to hell, but I let bygones be bygones. She apologized for being so mean and said her mother pressured her to be thin and popular, so she was on a starvation diet back then, but after her pregnancies she stopped dieting and the weight piled on. Anyway now that she was fat, she wanted to be my pal, but after a while it seemed like she only wanted to take "fat lessons" from me, go shopping together etc. We really didn't have much in common. Her husband (her 2nd or 3rd) was none too pleased by her weight gain, so apparently Jennifer hoped that if he could see how happy Art & I were together, then everything would be dandy. The 4 of us went out to dinner a few times, but we could really feel the tension between her and her husband.
> 
> Finally about 2 years ago, by which time Jennifer was over 400lb, she caved in to the pressure from her friends and family and had WLS. She tried to talk me into having WLS too, but I said no thanks, life is too good staying fat. Her WLS was successful, and at our 30-year class reunion with last year she was almost back down to her high school weight. She wasn't mean to me, but she hardly acknowledged me, and mostly hung around with her old friends. Even though WLS technically worked great for her, she's almost back to her old shallow self again, so I can't say she's any happier. Besides, she has to follow a restricted diet and eat special supplements too, which sound as much fun as eating mud pies, but if she's happy with the results, then more power to her.




Some people will never change (or grow up). She obviously is more concerned with what those around her think of her than just being happy with herself.


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Some people will never change (or grow up). She obviously is more concerned with what those around her think of her than just being happy with herself.


It's amazing, isn't it? I mean, I have absolutely made mistakes in life, and been a real bonehead, and probably hurt people more than I ever intended or realized. But it strikes me that this woman's errors were so....well, I mean, she worked so HARD at them! Going to dinners with you and your husband, trying to make nice after having been so rude. And then actively sort of ignoring you, later....Weird. It's just more normal and less time-consuming to be cordial throughout. What a bunch of weirdos. I may be a bitch, but I wouldn't have befriended her, even after the apology. I mean, I may have accepted it, but that's that.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't have evil skinny girl from hell stories about the women in high school who got fat. Strangely enough most of the girls in my school were really all around nice people and while getting fat was mentally challenging for those that did, it doesn't bring me any satisfaction to see them that way other than to be glad to see them altogether. My only wish is that they are happy. One former cheerleader in particular I really wanted to see but she did not come to the reunion. Her family has a history of obesity and I have a hunch that as an adult she became obese and she avoided coming due to embarrassment. I'm really disappointed. 

The REAL nasty was this one woman who in High School was fat but later got skinny. Want to talk about obnoxious? She was a mess.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 14, 2006)

This is an interesting thread that I'm sure hits home for many... but I don't like the nature of it. I'm sorry to play spoiler, but think about the implications of "skinny girls from high school that got fat." It comes off as vengeful, as becoming fat is the ultimate negative thing that can happen to a girl who was skinny years before. I just don't know what to think.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> It's amazing, isn't it? I mean, I have absolutely made mistakes in life, and been a real bonehead, and probably hurt people more than I ever intended or realized. But it strikes me that this woman's errors were so....well, I mean, she worked so HARD at them! Going to dinners with you and your husband, trying to make nice after having been so rude. And then actively sort of ignoring you, later....Weird. It's just more normal and less time-consuming to be cordial throughout. What a bunch of weirdos. I may be a bitch, but I wouldn't have befriended her, even after the apology. I mean, I may have accepted it, but that's that.


You're absolutely right. In retrospect, Jennifer thought only of herself, which should not have been a surprise. I'd wager that she wanted so much to be my pal was because it meant she could hang around with someone even fatter than she was, so she'd feel better about herself. Obviously I was a bonehead, but at least I was a *nice* bonehead. On the other hand, she did give me an insight into just how shallow women go through life. It was an eye opener. Nowadays when I bump into her at the store I'm cordial, but that's all.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 14, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> This is an interesting thread that I'm sure hits home for many... but I don't like the nature of it. I'm sorry to play spoiler, but think about the implications of "skinny girls from high school that got fat." It comes off as vengeful, as becoming fat is the ultimate negative thing that can happen to a girl who was skinny years before. I just don't know what to think.



I think this inquiry is merely an attempt to squeeze out some jolly luice for a fantasy that involves fat revenge. For some it's a big turn on to hear these stories.


----------



## Blackbean (Jul 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think this inquiry is merely an attempt to squeeze out some jolly luice for a fantasy that involves fat revenge. For some it's a big turn on to hear these stories.


Well, 'of course' but per usual the point is being detracted.


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 16, 2006)

Two years ago while in college I sat next to this vivacious slender young lady with long, vibrant red hair in my English Com 101 class. A very charming artistic type with delicate facial features and once wrote an eassy about how she lost twenty pounds. I ran into her just the other day and she must have put back on at least ten pounds, mainly in her belly, thighs and backside. We cordially spoke for a brief five minutes and then she journeyed away with her beau. In class I thought she radiated a natural beauty, she looks all the more beautiful now. Matt


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 16, 2006)

zaxmangum said:


> Hey guys...i would love to hear your stories about the skinny girl you knew in highschool who got fat you know the popular one? the cheerleader?...anyone got anything like that? Not even fat....could be just chubby...those stories lift everyones spirit...




You want???? Ok you've got it. Everything you asked for. I know a girl who made All American Cheerleader...you know...competed with cheerleaders all around the US...has a full ride scholarship to college. She is now fat....like at least 250lbs...which is huge for somone who 10 years ago was crowned all american cheerleader. Kinda pisses me off....she had all the opportunities that fatties don't have...and she threw it away. Owell...her choice.


----------



## kronoman (Jul 17, 2006)

I dated a girl that had a twin sister, well , I meet them again, the twin sister is fatter now, like 40 pounds bigger, thats all.
Is cute to see the two twins together, my ex is still thin, but her sister is plump to fat now.
:smitten:


----------



## NFA (Jul 17, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> You want???? Ok you've got it. Everything you asked for. I know a girl who made All American Cheerleader...you know...competed with cheerleaders all around the US...has a full ride scholarship to college. She is now fat....like at least 250lbs...which is huge for somone who 10 years ago was crowned all american cheerleader. Kinda pisses me off....she had all the opportunities that fatties don't have...and she threw it away. Owell...her choice.



Not only is the notion that her body is a choice just because she was once thin a very misplaced idea, the suggestion that she's "thrown away" her life because she is fat is even more flawed and deeply hostile.


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

NFA said:


> Not only is the notion that her body is a choice just because she was once thin a very misplaced idea, the suggestion that she's "thrown away" her life because she is fat is even more flawed and deeply hostile.



Do you *ever* miss the opportunity to be self-righteous?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

NFA said:


> Not only is the notion that her body is a choice just because she was once thin a very misplaced idea, the suggestion that she's "thrown away" her life because she is fat is even more flawed and deeply hostile.



NFA, you can tell me to screw off, but I must tell you - if you bothered to spend 1/10 of the time you do pouncing on people for posts that slight the SA movement actually having _positive_ interaction with people on the boards here, I think you'd actually get through to a lot more people. You are clearly passionate on the subject, which is laudable, have insightful things to say, and many people could benefit from your thoughts and experiences, but to be honest, posting only when there is an opportunity to slap someone on the knuckles with your SA ruler makes you come off as a zealot. People tune zealots out. 

I've chatted with you a few times - you have a good sense of humor, and can be very pleasant. You'd get a much more receptive response here if you let that side of you show sometimes. 

There. I'll screw off now.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Do you *ever* miss the opportunity to be self-righteous?



*Three Cheers for Mini*

THANK YOU. It's like one of those friends who never says anything to you or calls unless they have some issue they need your advice on or they want to criticize something you've done. I've had friends like that, and you know what I told them? IF YOU'RE NOT IN A GOOD MOOD OR NOT GOING TO BE POSITIVE THE NEXT TIME YOU CALL ME, DON'T BOTHER CALLING. Can we apply that to Dims? NFA can be our Beta Tester or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## zonker (Jul 21, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think this inquiry is merely an attempt to squeeze out some jolly luice for a fantasy that involves fat revenge. For some it's a big turn on to hear these stories.



Another possibility (and this is the one I always hope for in these tales) is that the story ends with the formerly thin learning something about life. It seems in these tales, there is a twinge of revenge, but I am always hoping for the ending where the former cheerleader becomes a better person instead of a bitter person...


----------



## Blackbean (Jul 21, 2006)

zonker said:


> Another possibility (and this is the one I always hope for in these tales) is that the story ends with the formerly thin learning something about life. It seems in these tales, there is a twinge of revenge, but I am always hoping for the ending where the former cheerleader becomes a better person instead of a bitter person...



Yep, inner peace though fat, you know I don't think I've ever seen this in a sanctioned weight room story once before.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 21, 2006)

How about a story about two high school rivals, one fat honor student and one thin cheerleader type. They somehow get their identities switched and have to live out a few months as each other.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 21, 2006)

Didn't Lindsay Lohan make a movie like that, Lilly?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Didn't Lindsay Lohan make a movie like that, Lilly?



Yes exactly! Freaky Friday with Lindsay and Jaime lee Curtis. Something very similar to that one.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 21, 2006)

We'll call it _Fat Friday_. And we'll use an uber skinny coked out Lohan and switch her out with Catherine Manheim... Skinny, dirty prostitute switches body with fat, nerdy librarian. A laff riot! 1000 stars!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 21, 2006)

Oooo. The nerdy librarian puts out to get a part in a teen flick and the coked out waif has to get a REAL job flipping burgers someplace.


----------



## plumpum (Jul 21, 2006)

O.K. I will be happy to add my two cents worth. In high school there was a girl I knew who was curvy but certainly not fat. The first year I was at the school there was some buzz about how she had lost some weight..anyWEIGH, I ended up being friends with her..flirted alot but never dated her because I was dating someone else and so was she. In fact she was dating someone from Dartmouth even though she was still in high school. I told her that her relationship was probably not the greatest since he was in college with coeds blah blah bloah. well she was smitten and wouldn't give him up. I often fantasized about her getting fatter and fatter. 

Well long story short, I kept dating my gf ..graduated and lost touch with high school friend. About a year later I went with my gf to a burger place the specializes in HUGE burgers greasy fries etc. (And YES I was attempting to fatten my gf..NO flames please! lol) And guess who was our waitress! YEP! high school girl..but at LEAST 75 lbs fatter. SHE WAS GORGEOUS! OMG! She told me and my gf she and ivy boy broke up ..and she needed money so she got a job at the burger place..she said the food was sooo good that she could'nt help herself..she blushed as she told the story. After my jaw dropped and I watched her waddle back to the kitchen, my gf said OMG! did she blow up...she giggled and made a "fat face" my gf was a bitch and I was waisting my time with her. But truthfully her comment made it more erotic for me. I should have swept sexy sexy high school/burger girl off her feet and ditched gf..it would have saved me the agony of doing it later ahhh life! lol


----------

